# Specialised insurance and brokers



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

We're seeing so many new or existing members asking what brokers / insurance providers are out there for insuring the GTRs.

Hopefully this list is useful, please feel free to suggest others on this topic.

In no particular order:

• Sky Insurance
• Adrian Flux
• Chris Knott
• Bridle Insurance
• Prestige KeepMoving
• Mayfair Online
• A-Plan
• Performance Direct
• BrentAcre
• Keith Michaels
• REIS
• Privilege
• Greenlight Insurance
• Higos
• Footman James
• 4YoungDrivers
• GSI Insurance
• InsuranceRevolution
• Pace Ward
• Ryan MotorsportInsurance
• Competition Car Insurance
• [url="https://www.hastingsdirect.com]HastingsDirect[/url]

@Mods:
Perhaps is worth doing this thread Sticky if there is no other similar thread?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

octet said:


> We're seeing so many new or existing members asking what brokers / insurance providers are out there for insuring the GTRs.
> 
> Hopefully this list is useful, please feel free to suggest others on this topic.
> 
> ...


Nice thanks!! Will give them a go.


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

I just slashed my last year premium in half from £1300 to £631 moving from SkyInsurance (underwriter MarkerStudy) to PrestigeKeepMoving (underwriter ERS).

It took me a day and a half to make all the calls, reply with my mods list and photos of the car via email etc but well worth calling each one of the brokers in my list


----------



## mfcsw (Feb 20, 2015)

mine is insured through hastings .com


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Added on my first post, thanks!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Got my renewal letter from AiB for my Stagea, £469.89. Tried other Brokers and insurance companies and either they don't want to know or more expensive. Is that what other Stag owners pay? It's quite a bit more than I pay for my R33.


----------

